# Install 64bit Android



## DarkFlare69 (Dec 31, 2016)

Just as my luck goes, I bought a 64 bit phone but they installed a 32 bit OS onto it. I have the Samsung Galaxy J7.

CPU-Z:






Device Control:











The phone is supposed to be 64 bit. Is there any way I can correct the mistake they made and install the proper OS?


----------



## Pleng (Dec 31, 2016)

The phone only has 2Bg RAM. Why do you want a 64bit OS?


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Dec 31, 2016)

Pleng said:


> The phone only has 2Bg RAM. Why do you want a 64bit OS?


Most phones have 2gb or less, what do you mean? I've only seen a few phones with more than 2GB of RAM. My old phone that had 1GB of RAM ran a 64 bit OS no problem. This phone is supposed to have a 64 bit OS but they put the wrong OS onto it.

To answer your question, because it could run a lot faster and the last 4 cores are never on no matter what load I give the CPU. I think the 32 bit OS can't access the last 4 cores. 64 bit applications, like Dolphin, can't even install.


----------



## Pleng (Jan 1, 2017)

The main benefit of 64bit is that you can address over 4gb of RAM. A 64bit OS won't magically make things run faster and has no impact on the amount of cores that can be used.

You're correct that 64bit-only apps can't be installed but good luck trying to run Dolphin on a J7 no matter what OS you put on there.

Are you sure that the phone is supposed to even have a 64bit OS? It's not like installing Windows... It would be very unusual for a phone to come with the wrong OS

Happy New Year


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jan 1, 2017)

Pleng said:


> The main benefit of 64bit is that you can address over 4gb of RAM. A 64bit OS won't magically make things run faster and has no impact on the amount of cores that can be used.
> 
> You're correct that 64bit-only apps can't be installed but good luck trying to run Dolphin on a J7 no matter what OS you put on there.
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm 95% sure it's supposed to have a 64 bit OS. Every Google search says it should have 64 bit Android 6.0.1. I'm not surprised that something like this would happen to me but I want to know if there's a way to fix it. And Dolphin was just an example.


----------



## Tenshi_Okami (Jan 1, 2017)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Yes, I'm 95% sure it's supposed to have a 64 bit OS. Every Google search says it should have 64 bit Android 6.0.1. I'm not surprised that something like this would happen to me but I want to know if there's a way to fix it. And Dolphin was just an example.


About the other 4 cores, root your android then use Kernel Auditor to turn on those other 4 cores


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Jan 1, 2017)

Could this help you? I don't know anything about Android and I can't really help you, but I wish people would just answer your question rather than try and convince you you're wrong, even after stating you've done your homework.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jan 1, 2017)

Tenshi_Okami said:


> About the other 4 cores, root your android then use Kernel Auditor to turn on those other 4 cores


Yeah I could do that but I want to know why they are off in the first place. Is it because of this problem or an unrelated one



Boogieboo6 said:


> Could this help you? I don't know anything about Android and I can't really help you, but I wish people would just answer your question rather than try and convince you you're wrong, even after stating you've done your homework.


Thanks for the first answer, ill read this sometime tomorrow and see if it will help


----------



## Tenshi_Okami (Jan 1, 2017)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Yeah I could do that but I want to know why they are off in the first place. Is it because of this problem or an unrelated one


Basically, its not the OS who turns them off, most of the time its the kernel. The kernel is programmed to use the less power as possible for the battery

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Boogieboo6 said:


> Could this help you? I don't know anything about Android and I can't really help you, but I wish people would just answer your question rather than try and convince you you're wrong, even after stating you've done your homework.


OK so I'm going to explain that post

>old Oukatel Devices have 32bit OS
>They start to ship 64bit OS on phones
>Android dev finds out about this, and backs up the stock 64 bit ROM
>tests if it works on a originally 32bit phone
>works
>creates guide for everyone test it with that phone

I'm not saying this won't help him, it kinda does. OP has to find someone with a 64bit OS J7 for it to work :3


----------



## RyDog (Jan 1, 2017)

Why would his cores randomly shut off though? He's running stock so nothing should interfere with them. My guess was one of the CPUs blew out, since the J7 has 2 quad core CPUs.


----------



## Tenshi_Okami (Jan 1, 2017)

RyDog said:


> Why would his cores randomly shut off though? He's running stock so nothing should interfere with them. My guess was one of the CPUs blew out, since the J7 has 2 quad core CPUs.


Kernel, its made to shut off the cores to save battery when they aren't needed. Its basically like power saving mode

Believe me, I know what I say. I have even ported Resurrection Remix to my old phone :3

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

OK so i got an idea

What if we port a 64bit Custom ROM to this phone?(if it had TWRP and Custom ROM's made already)


----------



## Pleng (Jan 2, 2017)

Boogieboo6 said:


> Could this help you? I don't know anything about Android and I can't really help you, but I wish people would just answer your question rather than try and convince you you're wrong, even after stating you've done your homework.



It's perfectly valid to question _why_ somebody wants to do something to establish if doing so is going to help them in the first place.
Installing a 64bit OS will not make the phone run faster, so his perceived benefit in doing so is incorrect.

As for why the cores don't max out under heavy load, according to the chipset documentation 4 of the cores are low power cores which are reserved for tasks which don't require high speeds. My original understanding of the big.LITTLE architecture was that _either one_ of the two sets of 4 cores will be active at any time. Now from reading this documentation I'm not sure, maybe they can all be active at the same time but that would mean running both a processor-intensive task and a couple of less taxing ones.


----------



## Minox (Jan 3, 2017)

If anything 64bit OSs are slightly slower as they need much longer instructions to perform instructions. That is outweighed by their ability to address more RAM, but since that isn't even needed on your phone I suggest you ignore it and just keep using the 32bit version.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 3, 2017)

As other people have said, theres probably no benefit in installing a 64-bit OS. It's not like installing a PC OS, a phone OS is something different. If the OS was installed on the phone it is most likely _meant _to be on there. You don't want to screw over your phone by doing something you don't want to. It will be too much of a hassle to install a 64-bit OS compared to the pros of having it (if there are any). I can see you wanting everything to match, but it might just not be worth it.


----------



## Junetaku (Feb 23, 2020)

ACTUALLY J7 HAS *32 BIT OS* BUT *64 BIT PROCESSOR* .ACTUALLY, YOU ARE CONFUSED BETWEEN *PROCESSOR* AND *OS*


----------



## Pentadrqgon (Aug 26, 2020)

Ok I have a j8 running a 32 bit os but all 8 cores function properly at 1.8 GHz but 8 cant install any 64 bit apps. Call of Duty works fine but I can't install dolphin or Teamfight Tactics... can anyone provide a step by step guide how to switch to a 64 bit is for j810m?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Ok so I have a j810m with a sd450 but I was given a 32bit os. All 8 cores function properly at 1.8 GHz but I cant install any 64 bit apps. Can anyone provide a step by step guide on how to get a 64 bit os installed?


----------

